# Feast your eyes on the all-new Rolls Royce of Chaney grills



## BiggSean (May 25, 2012)

Well guys, I promised that I would be revealing something you guys had never seen, and I'm happy to report that I'm finally able to do so. I've been communicating with Lawton Chaney for the past month and a half or so on building the grill that I just took delivery of. It is based on his broiler-maker design, but as you will see, it has some new and improved features that really sets this grill apart from anything else he has designed before. 

The new features are as follows:

1) Off-set smoker box on the bottom barrel (has four air-draft controls, two on front and town on the back
2) Damper controls on the airways connecting the bottom barrel to the top barrel
3) Chimney stacks on both the top and bottom barrels
4) Thermometers on both the top and bottom barrels. 
5) Iron bars running front to back on the bottom barrel cooking surface. Looks like these will be GREAT for searing and getting some nice grill marks. 
6) Secondary rack on BOTH the top and bottom barrels

I also had Chaney build me a charcoal basket so I have the ability to easily do direct/indirect cooking in the bottom barrel.

I literally just pulled into my driveway after spending a couple of hours in rush hour traffic getting it back home, so the pictures that Lawton gave me will have to suffice for the moment. I'll be posting some pictures up this weekend along with a you-tube video when I have a chance to take it. 

I also wanted to say that Lawton is genuinely one of the nicest people I have ever had the pleasure to meet. I wholeheartedly recommend that you buy one of his grills if you have the opportunity. The quality and workmanship that goes into his grills are simply second to none. 

Anyways, I'm exhausted, so here are the teaser pictures. Stay tuned for more to come.


----------



## thereeper (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Feast your eyes on the all-new Rolls Royce of Chaney gri*

Very Very nice. now that will provide enough Q for one hell of a party. Congratulations.


----------



## bbquzz (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Feast your eyes on the all-new Rolls Royce of Chaney gri*

I'll be anxious to see that baby in action.


----------



## Vermin999 (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Feast your eyes on the all-new Rolls Royce of Chaney gri*

Very nice and what Buzz said!!


----------



## BiggSean (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Feast your eyes on the all-new Rolls Royce of Chaney gri*

I plan on breaking her in tonight. She's still sitting in the bed of my truck as she weighs a TON!


----------



## TimBear (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Feast your eyes on the all-new Rolls Royce of Chaney gri*

I can't wait to see the pics of her in action! She is a beaut!


----------



## Max1 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Feast your eyes on the all-new Rolls Royce of Chaney gri*

Wonder how much it would be to have that shipped across country to Michigan? What did yours run Buzz for shipping?


----------



## Griff (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Feast your eyes on the all-new Rolls Royce of Chaney gri*

very impressive


----------



## BiggSean (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Feast your eyes on the all-new Rolls Royce of Chaney gri*

Finally had a chance to break her in last night. I didn't have time to marinade my meat, so I just tossed some garlic salt and pepper on a couple of ribeyes, and made a chicken breast that I glazed with Jack Daniels Original # 7. I also grilled up some asparagus. 

Putting a chimney full of coal into the charcoal basket. This basket is so massive, that a single chimney full of coal doesn't even make a dent. The basket is 15" x 15" x 6". I tossed in a few chunks of mesquite wood for good measure. 






Got the grill up to searing temperature (500 degrees) and proceeded to sear my rib eye steaks. Look at those sear marks!!






Starting the asparagus using a cast iron skillet and some butter:






And finally, here is a size comparison next to my trusty Weber Performer:






During the cook, I decided that I would play around with the damper controls and see if I could get the top chamber to stabilize at 250 degrees. I am happy to report that I was able to do so with very little effort. The amount of controls on this grill really allows you to dial it in exactly where you want it. On Monday, I will be cooking direct/indirect on the bottom grill, and will smoke some ribs in the top chamber. Will post more pics Monday night.


----------



## bbquzz (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Feast your eyes on the all-new Rolls Royce of Chaney gri*

Looks super Bigg, I like that main grate as opposed to my regular stretch steel. I'm looking forward to watching your posts as well as hearing from our buddy TriTip, I'm sure he is going to be envious.


----------



## BiggSean (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Feast your eyes on the all-new Rolls Royce of Chaney gri*

I'm very happy with the performance of the main grate under direct heat. Seems to retain heat extremely well.


----------



## bbquzz (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Feast your eyes on the all-new Rolls Royce of Chaney gri*



			
				Max said:
			
		

> Wonder how much it would be to have that shipped across country to Michigan? What did yours run Buzz for shipping?



Tri Tip works for Fed Ex and got me the "Cousins Price" somewhere south of $100. He also crated it up and carried it to the shipping center, so I'm guessing I would have had well over $300 if I had not had Tri Tip working for me. I also had my stand made here rather than pay shipping on that. If you are at all interested, here is the link to that THREAD.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 26, 2012)

Cool looking grill


Sent using smoke signals because I'm a cheap bastard!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Feast your eyes on the all-new Rolls Royce of Chaney gri*



			
				Griff said:
			
		

> very impressive


+1


----------



## Toby Keil (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Feast your eyes on the all-new Rolls Royce of Chaney gri*

Lawton makes a great grill, use mine all the time. That's a nice addition for all your grilling needs.


----------



## Tri Tip (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Feast your eyes on the all-new Rolls Royce of Chaney gri*

Man that is one cool cooker! Chaney is quite a cool dude too. Congrats. I keep the outside of mine rubbed down with a thin layer of cooking oil and then a blue tarp and a grill cover over the tarp. Not a spec of rust and I've had mine over 2 years. I also brush off the ash from my charcoal basket and keep em spryed with pam to keep it from rusting. He'll make some cool custom stuff too. We brainstormed to come up with a santa maria insert for mine. Also you might want to add a thick piece of rolled sheet metal to protect the bottom of the drum as well as quickly pick up and dump ash. You can see mine in some of the shots in the attached link. 

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=21620


----------



## Tri Tip (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Feast your eyes on the all-new Rolls Royce of Chaney gri*



			
				Max said:
			
		

> Wonder how much it would be to have that shipped across country to Michigan? What did yours run Buzz for shipping?



Buzz paid $90 but that wias just the top. Had to get the stand fabricated out there. $90 was with my discounted rate.


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Feast your eyes on the all-new Rolls Royce of Chaney gri*



			
				Tri Tip said:
			
		

> Also you might want to add a thick piece of rolled sheet metal to protect the bottom of the drum as well as quickly pick up and dump ash.



I'll second this addition, it is very helpful.


----------

